
Jazzpunk: An adventure comedy game - galapago
http://jazzpunk.net/
======
kevingadd
For a taste of this utterly bizarre game, maybe check out the Quick Look:
[http://www.giantbomb.com/videos/quick-look-
jazzpunk/2300-845...](http://www.giantbomb.com/videos/quick-look-
jazzpunk/2300-8458/)

I made the mistake of watching it at around 2AM, so hopefully my
uncontrollable laughter didn't wake up my neighbors.

------
drunken_thor
Wow this game got big fast without even being released yet. I just saw it the
other day around the indie game dev community. They are really doing good with
marketing. Also I find they did very well with the art style. It is simplistic
but has style.

~~~
asb
It's actually been released, available for $11.99 DRM-free on GOG
[http://www.gog.com/news/release_jazzpunk](http://www.gog.com/news/release_jazzpunk)

------
yzzxy
This seems to draw a lot of influence from Snow Crash, judging by the quick
look, which is exciting for me. We don't see nearly enough absurdist
narrative.

~~~
lcedp
Odd, I saw no correlation.

------
stefantalpalaru
Don't say "for PC and Mac" when what you mean is "for Windows and OS X".

~~~
PhasmaFelis
It's shorthand. You and everyone else knows very well that it means "recent
versions of the operating systems descended from the IBM PC and the
Macintosh."

~~~
stefantalpalaru
The IBM PC is strictly a hardware platform. Macintosh was also a hardware
platform but the name got associated with the hardware-OS pairing even after
the OS's name lost the "mac" particle. Modern "macs" use PC compatible
hardware.

Anyway, what I'm complaining about is the habit of naming hardware platforms
with the understanding that they probably run a certain OS on them. In this
case it looks like Linux is supported, just not advertised. The sooner we kill
this confusing marketing jargon the better for everybody.

